# Need 3D glasss for 3D Blue Ray players



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Need 3D glasss for 3D Blue Ray players

How does 3D Blue Ray players work ?

Does one need 3D glasss to see 3D on T.V. in order for 3D Blue Ray players to work ?


Thanks.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

zhong said:


> Need 3D glasss for 3D Blue Ray players
> 
> Only if you want to watch a 3D movie.
> 
> ...


All 3D BR players will play 2D movies just fine. Some may even turn 2D into quasi-3D. The player does the decoding and sends the signal to the TV, which doesn't know it's getting anything different than normal. To see it you need something that turns the two images into one - hence the need for special glasses. But I wouldn't worry too much about it as there's few 3D movies. I think I have 2 or 3 and only use them to demonstrate how "3D to friends. I haven't watched a 3D movie in months. My guess is 3D will go the way of smell-a-vision.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Also note that there are different types of glasses. Glasses from one brand, don't always work with a different brand/model. So do your research before purchase.


----------

